# JD 44 inch snow blower attachment on S180 - Snowblower belt won't move



## Xelter (2 mo ago)

Hi,

I just bought a 2021 JD S180 and a 44 inch s100 snowblower.

Having recently bought this new property with a big driveway, I never had to do much manual labor work in the past on my own properties, but this year is the year!

I performed the installation myself and everything seemed to fit right, no need for adapters or whatever else. Needless to say the installation manual was "almost" useless, and I had to combine that with the very simplistic youtube videos I could find.

I noticed there were some belts and nuts left after the installation, which I think is weird unless these are replacement parts? I really couldn't find where all those would go otherwise, and I couldn't find any detailed instructions on all the moving pieces.

Here is the snowblower that I bought, it's in Canada but it's the same hardware as anywhere:
John Deere 44-inch Two-Stage Snow Blower Attachment for 100 Series Tractors | The Home Depot Canada 

*Issue
*
When I start my JD S180 2021, everything runs smoothly, I'm able to lift the 44inch snowblower attachment to the transport position and move out the garage.
When I pull the engagement switch (electric model), you can hear the engine sound lowerering for a second or two, then back to normal sound
You can see the snowblower belt move a little bit, but doesn't rotate
The snowblower blades don't rotate at all

I'm pretty sure I followed all the engagement instructions properly, thus this is why I'm a bit confused by the situation.
- Park break is unlocked, I'm not on full throttle when I pull up the engagement switch, the snowblower is lowered down, there's enough gas in the tank, etc.

I'm lost there and I don't have much experience with mechanical hardwares like this...

Thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You might find more info and assistance at mytractorforum.com with regards to tractor attachments ... this forum is more inclined towards independent snowblowers, not many here have the tractor attachment kind, but you never know......


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Is the mower and blower brand new or second hand? 
Left over parts makes no sense. 
The suggestion of visiting the My Tractor site is spot on.


----------



## Xelter (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies, perfect I'll post it on there! (My Tractor)

The mower is second hand but a 2021.

The snow blower attachment is brand new but some parts were already built up (the blower itself, the attachment casing, the rotators for the belt) and I had to fix those 3 parts on the tractor.
- The leftover parts got me wondering but again, I couldn't find any detailed information, the installation manual is horrible too :/


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I hope you purchased the weights and chains. I hope your driveway is flat I had a John Deere 155C and the 44 inch snowblower attachment. The blower really does a nice job blowing snow The limitations of the set up is TRACTION. The slightest grade will likely cause some aggravation. Don't be discouraged you will learn to work around any of the traction issues.
I would caution you on steering around vehicles or buildings. The blower sits so far out in front of the wheels the slightest turn of the wheels magnifies the movement of the blower. Once you become familiar you will have no trouble.

PS: I also picked up the S180 in August as the 155C was getting long in the tooth.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Talk to your local JD dealer please.

You should have no leftover parts, if the snow blower is not spinning it is either the electric clutch is faulty or the short V belt is stretched if you have the V belt mounted correctly where the flat part of the V belt is snubbed up against the flat part of the tensioner pulley. 

You need chains and the 82 pound suitcase weights for that thing by the way as it cannot get out of its own way without them. My LA115 was so bad that I had to add windshield washer fluid to the tires for more ballast weight as my fat A$$ the suitcase weights and snow chains made no difference.


----------



## Xelter (2 mo ago)

Thanks for your replies.

I did buy 2x 45pounds weights + the terragrips chains as I have a cement driveway and didn't want to scratch it. It's also perfectly flat so no issues there.

I tried to get it serviced but I live in a remote area so it ain't cheap. I've been trying to get it fixed myself by other means but worse case scenario I'll just use the wallet haha.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Ah, so you live in B.C., Barking Cowdog Province eh?

OH, don't worry the snow blower and the snow blower skids on it will scratch it up plenty!!!!

USE THE WALLET, call the dealer to have them pick it up; your sanity meter will thank you.

I can tell you from past experience I have dealt with a lot of JD junk.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Depending on how much home bread I eat I go from 185-195 lbs. even with the weights I strapped on another 40 pound bag of limestone grit above the weights. Traction will be your main issue. I agree you should not have left over parts. Best to contact the dealer..............and bring the wallet.




Xelter said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I did buy 2x 45pounds weights + the terragrips chains as I have a cement driveway and didn't want to scratch it. It's also perfectly flat so no issues there.
> 
> I tried to get it serviced but I live in a remote area so it ain't cheap. I've been trying to get it fixed myself by other means but worse case scenario I'll just use the wallet haha.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Is this the same model blower? Did you watch this video?


----------



## Xelter (2 mo ago)

STEPNOUT said:


> Is this the same model blower? Did you watch this video?


Yep! Watched this video and followed it along with the installation manual. I looked for other videos but this one was the "most complete". When I got the blower, it came already assembled with these parts, and a bunch of bolts.

Here are some pictures if that can help:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

When everyone went to the vertical crank engines that destroyed any chance of keeping a single stage snow blower on the market. I dont know how the simplicity galaxy is set up but I imagine it has the same V belt drive mess . 

Well, I can tell you the V belt is spooled in wrong as belt is down side up with the flat carcass part inside rather than outside at the front pulley and the clutch pulley under the engine, I wish you had bought a Yamaha 1028 instead of that thing. 

I hope your garage is heated as you are going to have to keep that thing melted off with in floor heat or a torpedo space heater. 

OH and just to prepare you, that driven belt is $200.00+ Canadian loonies.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

That 5th picture doesn't look right. Looks like the belt on the opposite pulley is not under the guide.
The 6th picture shows the (Bottom belt)black wear on the belt. that belt needs to be put in the correct place. Under the guide.
The top belt is twisted as well.
My JD blower was the older design but that can't be right. Fix that belt and you should be ok.
As stated above you better get that sorted or it costly.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

So, in the new snow blowers they have eliminated the snubber pulleys and the large driven pulley and installed a one-to-one right angle gearbox for the new models.

I thought the belt guide was missing at first but I saw it in picture no. 4.

In picture no. 5 the V belt is riding over the V belt retainer, it should be in the pulley groove as you are looking at it from where you took the picture.

You need to remove that V belt retainer by removing the lock nut so you can place the V belt in the groove of the pulley so it will track properly. 

It explains why the snow blower is not working as the tension spring and arm cannot engage and tension the V belt for it. 

They need to go back to single stage belt driven snow blowers.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Xelter, I hope we/me have not scared you away.


----------

